# My Waxy Monkey Frogs.



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Thought one or two on here maybe interested to see these. I have 7 in total now. Broke the rules a little and decided to rear the original youngsters up under 10.0 UVB as i noticed the ones being brought up under 5.0 didn't look as healthy so quickly readjusted things early on. The original juveniles were also offered food items that were dusted no more than once every 2 weeks max, however they've been given an extremely varied diet (5 species of roach amongst many other things). Excuse the quality, these were taken on my mobile...





Cheers
Alex


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I don't know much about frogs but sounds like you spoil them with all differn't kinds of food ! LOL

They're very pretty, seen these before in a rep shop and i was like :gasp: OOOO! 

Anyhow, nice pics


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> I don't know much about frogs but sounds like you spoil them with all differn't kinds of food ! LOL
> 
> They're very pretty, seen these before in a rep shop and i was like :gasp: OOOO!
> 
> Anyhow, nice pics


Thanks Stephanie. I've never felt that any of my herps should be restricted to 2 or 3 different feed items (specialist feeders aside), properly gut loaded prey items make all the difference. There maybe roach experts etc on here who can elaborate, as i'm not knowledgeable enough in this field, but i do feel a turkistan roach fed exactly the same diet as a dubia roach would still be genetically different nutrition wise....hence why i feed the 5 different species plus other food items. I rarely feed crickets for a multitude of reasons though.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

How hard are these waxies to keep? can you reccomend a decent website with caresheets etc?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Will you be selling the babies? been looking for some uk CB for a while now.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

tokay said:


> How hard are these waxies to keep? can you reccomend a decent website with caresheets etc?


Hi,

It's hard to say whether Waxies are hard to keep really, as i tend to find that some species of herptiles work out well for some people and not for others, even when they seem to be keeping them almost identically (hope this makes sense). I personally have found them relatively easy, but as there is often conflicting advice on some caresheets (and let's face it, alot of caresheets are beyond basic and are truly awful) i decided to do what i always do when working out my execution of creating the ideal setup...I research thoroughly the animals exact habitat within their distribution, the seasons they have adapted to, the relative day/night temperature/humidity they have adapted to within those seasons and also the wild animals preferred diet, plus a few other things, the things that give me clues as to why that species lives where it does. If you follow those golden rules, you really shouldn't go far wrong. I'm sorry that doesn't help much, but i'm always happy to extend my limited knowledge on these fascinating anurans. Unless you are very experienced with perhaps more specialised amphibians, then best to avoid WC Waxies at ALL costs. They may look good when they arrive in the country, but most 'crash' quickly and perish within weeks of importation. Mine were all CB from 3 different breeders in the USA - Bob Mailloux is the man to talk to, he does send some over here via Peregrine Livefoods i believe. All except two of mine were raised from juveniles, and i intend to have a crack at breeding them this summer.

Cheers
Alex

P.s, Believe me when i say they have a most unusual personality all of their own, they have this air of intelligence to them, they seem quite wise to what's going on even if they're 'asleep', sounds silly i know!.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

knighty said:


> Will you be selling the babies? been looking for some uk CB for a while now.


Hi Knighty,

I am hoping to breed these this summer, but i won't be counting my Waxies just yet. Thanks to my signature, i have had many PM's about this species, and will do my best to supply you all!. I do not believe there is anyone in the UK that breeds this species currently, at least that's what i've been told by a couple of the UK's largest wholesalers... May well be wrong though. I will keep you in mind however, or otherwise look out for my 'Aaaargh!... infertile phyllomedusa eggs' thread coming this June .

Cheers
Alex


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Hi Knighty,
> 
> I am hoping to breed these this summer, but i won't be counting my Waxies just yet. Thanks to my signature, i have had many PM's about this species, and will do my best to supply you all!. I do not believe there is anyone in the UK that breeds this species currently, at least that's what i've been told by a couple of the UK's largest wholesalers... May well be wrong though. I will keep you in mind however, or otherwise look out for my 'Aaaargh!... infertile phyllomedusa eggs' thread coming this June .
> 
> ...


Hi alex
i would deffinatley be interested if you was to breed them.

good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

all I can say is WOW, love these guys, and yours look FAB!! well done you xxx keep us posted on the babies, would love to see more pics, oh and by the way, your pics are fine!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

knighty said:


> Hi alex
> i would deffinatley be interested if you was to breed them.
> 
> good luck and keep us posted.


Cheers Knighty, i will keep you posted. Again sorry about the picture quality but here's a picture of a juvenile Waxy from last summer (according to my phone it says Aug '08)...


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> all I can say is WOW, love these guys, and yours look FAB!! well done you xxx keep us posted on the babies, would love to see more pics, oh and by the way, your pics are fine!


Thanks Jenn for kind words, i'm going to go and take some pictures of them now for you


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

They've already waxed up for the day, this happens shortly after the lighting goes on and the temperatures start to soar. The picture of the 2 duller specimens is just where the lights have come on and they're still quite cool, they soon all go a lovely bright green during the hotter part of the day.










And 4 of them together....


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

AWWWWW they are stunning!! I want some now LOL. Alex, they are truely amazing


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> AWWWWW they are stunning!! I want some now LOL. Alex, they are truely amazing


I will bear it in mind if i have any luck with them this summer Jenn .


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I'm sure you've all seen it, but anyways, here's David Attenborough's Waxy video...

YouTube - Waxy Frog - Life In Cold Blood - BBC One


----------



## CommanderPayne (Apr 27, 2009)

They look amazingly well.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have the dvd box set of david attenboroughs life in cold blood, some stunning footage!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Alex,when you say you broke the rules raising from 5% to 10%,dont worry-i always raise frogs under 10% uv,makes such a difference to baby whites and most other tree-frogs.I couldnt stop the golden flying frogs (leucomystax) from breeding! IMO all tree-frogs should have a good UV source,ive seen the benefits.Great waxies,look really healthy.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Hi Alex,when you say you broke the rules raising from 5% to 10%,dont worry-i always raise frogs under 10% uv,makes such a difference to baby whites and most other tree-frogs.I couldnt stop the golden flying frogs (leucomystax) from breeding! IMO all tree-frogs should have a good UV source,ive seen the benefits.Great waxies,look really healthy.


Hi mate, yes i totally agree with you on UV lighting for tree frogs, and often many other anurans. If you see a caresheet on Green toads B.viridis for instance, you often see them recommended to be kept on a heatmat somewhere in the 70's or room temperature (which granted they will thrive like this) yet i keep this species in an outdoor vivarium year round and kid you not these guys will dig slight depressions during the day basking in full sun during the hottest part of the day, the temperature of the substrate i've not measured as yet but as you can imagine it's well above 100f, and would burn your bare feet should you walk over it! Of course they have cooler shadier areas if they feel the need to hide but they positively enjoy the hot sunshine and UV rays. We've got so much to learn about amphibians...

Hope you well
Alex


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

And thats no co-incidence regarding viridis that most are imported from egypt.....


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Waxy Monkey Frogs are sexy


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

They are nice frogs:2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Berber King said:


> And thats no co-incidence regarding viridis that most are imported from egypt.....


This is very true, that very very few available are B.viridis viridis, the vast majority available are B.viridis aegyptiacus. It shows why it's so important to know exactly where your amphibian is from geographically, and what sub species where possible, as this can make all the difference when offering them the very best living conditions. They seem just as hardy as the B.v.viridis i kept as child though.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

So, who else on here keeps Waxies then? Do you have any pictures to share?


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

I know it's been posted before /\ I still love it. This one too \/
on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ruby Rue said:


> I know it's been posted before /\ I still love it. This one too \/
> on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Nice, Rufus! Is that yours?. Just started the rainy season with mine, things are looking hopeful, males are starting to call.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Beautiful froggy children Alex! 
I'm so glad to hear you and Berber share my own opinions (and tried and tested experiences) of 10% UVB for at least growing froglets, especially treefrogs


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Beautiful froggy children Alex!
> I'm so glad to hear you and Berber share my own opinions (and tried and tested experiences) of 10% UVB for at least growing froglets, especially treefrogs


Absolutely Lotte . When i was younger i always used UV tubes for my anurans then, and nothing has changed. As many of them, be it a ranid or a hylid, expose themselves to sunshine at any given opportunity in the wild, then you don't have to be Sherlock Holmes to work out that there's a very good and important reason for it. 

Nature knows best.

Al x


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

very nice alex hope your guys are doing well and that you manage to get some new bloodlines in


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> very nice alex hope your guys are doing well and that you manage to get some new bloodlines in


The 7 i have are from 3 different sources so hopefully they're not too closely related. But i will be looking for more CB imports. Thankfully the waxies have proven to be resistent to chytrid, this is probably due to temperature exposures of over 35c and the dryness of their habitat etc.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Those frogs are beutiful! They are definatey on my favourite list!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Those frogs are beutiful! They are definatey on my favourite list!


They're amazing, you wouldn't be dissapointed


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Have not watched it yet but reading another thread, BBC1's The One Show featured Waxy monkeys amongst other species.

Don't worry if you missed it...... BBC iPlayer - The One Show: 13/05/2009


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

Alex M- yes thats my waxy but taken over a year ago now... not that he's changed much. These frogs are amazing to keep. although they seem to be quite expensive to buy.


----------

